# Triple Bypass is full



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Seriously. They hit the 3500 rider cap on 3-3-07.

If you missed out, they have established a waiting list.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh well, there's always next year right? I'm probably still too much of a n00b to even have considered it.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*transfer unused registration?*

That's very disappointing, I was really hoping to do it with some friends this year (who've already registered). 

If anyone has one spot that for whatever reason they can no longer use and would be willing to transfer it to me, please let me know - I'd pay the registration fee, etc...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Nothing to do now but convince your ol' lady to meet you in Avon some weekend. It might be more pleasant to do it with a few good friends, as opposed to 3,500 of your closest buddies,


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Nothing to do now but convince your ol' lady to meet you in Avon some weekend. It might be more pleasant to do it with a few good friends, as opposed to 3,500 of your closest buddies,


+1...or just do a part of it--Copper to Avon is nice or over and back is a good one also.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Copper Triangle is a fun - almost alternative. It's not nearly as demanding as the triple, but it is a beautiful ride. The route is doable as a solo ride, or is a good training ride for the triple.

PWNT - if you were not up for doing the Triple, this would be a good ride for a self proclaimed Noob. The support for the ride was good last year - and the jersey was pretty nice also.

http://www.coppertriangle.com/


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

and for those thinking about maybe pirating the ride... PLEEEEEEZE don't do it.

The Triple was capped because of dangerous conditions and pissed off motorists caused by overcrowding, etc. The Triple and Elephant Rock were the two most common examples cited of events that pissed off the public and nearly led to a ride cap for cycling events in Colorado. Let's honor the organizer's efforts to keep things under control AND be fair to those who paid top dollar for a spot on the road that day. 

+1 to the Copper Triangle suggestion. Awesome, awesome route and frankly more fun than the Triple because at least for me it does not push the suffer envelope as much.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Here is a link to a lot of Colorado Rides. http://bcn.boulder.co.us/transportation/bike.d/bike.cal.html

There are enough rides offered to the point where nobody should feel the need to bandit a ride. If you are going to ride, get out your checkbook and start planning now.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

JayTee said:


> and for those thinking about maybe pirating the ride... PLEEEEEEZE don't do it.
> 
> The Triple was capped because of dangerous conditions and pissed off motorists caused by overcrowding, etc. The Triple and Elephant Rock were the two most common examples cited of events that pissed off the public and nearly led to a ride cap for cycling events in Colorado. Let's honor the organizer's efforts to keep things under control AND be fair to those who paid top dollar for a spot on the road that day.
> 
> +1 to the Copper Triangle suggestion. Awesome, awesome route and frankly more fun than the Triple because at least for me it does not push the suffer envelope as much.


Just to be clear, I was not suggesting that anyone pirate. There's more than one weekend with good weather in the summer.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Just to be clear, I was not suggesting that anyone pirate. There's more than one weekend with good weather in the summer.


 Pantani was a Pirate and so am I


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

sevencycle said:


> Pantani was a Pirate and so am I


 I don't think very many pros bandit recreational rides. Enjoy your coke and climb like a mad man.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Chain said:


> I don't think very many pros bandit recreational rides. Enjoy your coke and climb like a mad man.


They would pay to have a Well known Pro do their ride.(great marketing). The roads are all of ours to enjoy. I will bring my own Banana's.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

sevencycle said:


> They would pay to have a Well known Pro do their ride.(great marketing).


Why would they pay to increase the popularity of a ride that is already at capacity 4+ months before it happens?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

sevencycle said:


> They would pay to have a Well known Pro do their ride.(great marketing). The roads are all of ours to enjoy. I will bring my own Banana's.


Why not take your banana and do your own ride? Why do you feel the need to bandit? Can't ride the road any other weekend? Don't want to ride by yourself? Or do you just have the need to ride it that particular weekend, but are too cheap to pay the price?


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Just to be clear, I was not suggesting that anyone pirate. There's more than one weekend with good weather in the summer.


no, no, I didn't think you were suggesting that.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Chain said:


> Why not take your banana and do your own ride? Why do you feel the need to bandit? Can't ride the road any other weekend? Don't want to ride by yourself? Or do you just have the need to ride it that particular weekend, but are too cheap to pay the price?


Here is a story for you.2 years ago. I was training for Bob Cooke Hillclimb (Mt Evans) came up from Colorado Springs. Starting from Idaho Springs(towards Mt. Evans) I see a bunch of Bikers coming the other way. Oh yeh Triple by Pass.Climbing by the edge my side of the road a out of control TBP rider hit me completly head on going 50 mph. Crushed rib cage Punctured lung and 100 stitches to my face still one more surgery to go. TBP rider got up and escaped the crowd. Leaving me in a pool of blood. I was just kidding I would not ride TBP yahoo ride. Racing is way safer!!! If anybody knows the guy that hit me I would pay$$$ to meet him.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

sevencycle said:


> Here is a story for you.2 years ago. I was training for Bob Cooke Hillclimb (Mt Evans) came up from Colorado Springs. Starting from Idaho Springs(towards Mt. Evans) I see a bunch of Bikers coming the other way. Oh yeh Triple by Pass.Climbing by the edge my side of the road a out of control TBP rider hit me completly head on going 50 mph. Crushed rib cage Punctured lung and 100 stitches to my face still one more surgery to go. TBP rider got up and escaped the crowd. Leaving me in a pool of blood. I was just kidding I would not ride TBP yahoo ride. Racing is way safer!!! If anybody knows the guy that hit me I would pay$$$ to meet him.


That sucks...what amazes me is that the guy was able to get up and ride a fuctional bike after hitting you at high speed though. How did that happen? Did he just graze you or something?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

sevencycle said:


> Here is a story for you.2 years ago. I was training for Bob Cooke Hillclimb (Mt Evans) came up from Colorado Springs. Starting from Idaho Springs(towards Mt. Evans) I see a bunch of Bikers coming the other way. Oh yeh Triple by Pass.Climbing by the edge my side of the road a out of control TBP rider hit me completly head on going 50 mph. Crushed rib cage Punctured lung and 100 stitches to my face still one more surgery to go. TBP rider got up and escaped the crowd. Leaving me in a pool of blood. I was just kidding I would not ride TBP yahoo ride. Racing is way safer!!! If anybody knows the guy that hit me I would pay$$$ to meet him.


Okay, That really sucks. Sorry to hear you got hit by an idiot. Hope you find him one day. There really are some scary riders going down the passes on that ride. He must have been out of control to go all the way across the road and to take you out. He's pretty lucky you were there or else he would have found a rock, tree or cliff. From your viewpoint, I'm sure you would have preferred any of those choices.

Also glad to hear you aren't going to bandit the ride. Bandits remind me of the drunk kid at school that never pitched in for the keg, but always ended up puking his guts out because he drank too much beer that he didn't pay for. They felt entitled to the beer even though they didn't pay for any, but also took full advantage of the situation, made an a$$ of themselves and somehow it was the organizer of the party that had to do all the splainin to the cops.

BTW, the Triple is always the weekend following the week of 4th of July. If you are going to do a training ride up Mt Evans, I'd always skip that weekend.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow, glad I jumped on it early. I'm really psyched to ride it again, weather HAS to be better than last year. And pirating would be difficult if they check as closely as last year(I suppose they will). They closed the entrance to Squaw Pass rd down to a small gate at the start(it was closed to all traffic)with a dozen folks checking wrist bands. I was pulled aside since mine was still in my pocket-had to put it on before proceeding.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*"But I don't wanna be a pirate"*

.....


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

That was you? I saw the aftermath! I remember scouring the Team Evergreen site for info about it, too and learning nothing (they are understandably tight-lipped about things that go wrong on the Triple).

That crash, and the particular recklessness of the pack that year, is one of the reasons I decided that 2005 would be my last. Seriously. People were scary crazy and the ride seemed MUCH bigger than in prior years.


----------



## ltspd1 (Oct 18, 2006)

D-Town said:


> That's very disappointing, I was really hoping to do it with some friends this year (who've already registered).
> 
> If anyone has one spot that for whatever reason they can no longer use and would be willing to transfer it to me, please let me know - I'd pay the registration fee, etc...



There's a slim chance I might be forced to offer up my slot. I registered on 1 Jan., but now have an injury which will definitely impact my training :mad2: ; I just don't know how much. If I can't ride the Triple, I'll try to remember to offer my slot up here. Wish me well.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

He hit me head on handlebar to handlebar. I was riding 5" from from the side of the road he hit me lifted me off and over the back of my bike and slid on top of me as I was face down in the street.So head on other wise we would of landed on side of road. So *I cushioned his fall* big time.I am 125lb. and he was alot bigger.Trashed my custom Seven Axiom.Some how he got away (my face was ripped off and couldnt breath). You know now one does this ride by themselves so their are others that know who did it*.KARMA BABY*.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

sevencycle said:


> He hit me head on handlebar to handlebar. I was riding 5" from from the side of the road he hit me lifted me off and over the back of my bike and slid on top of me as I was face down in the street.So head on other wise we would of landed on side of road. So *I cushioned his fall* big time.I am 125lb. and he was alot bigger.Trashed my custom Seven Axiom.Some how he got away (my face was ripped off and couldnt breath). You know now one does this ride by themselves so their are others that know who did it*.KARMA BABY*.


What a jerk...Yeah...karma for sure. Hope you are mending well.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

JayTee said:


> That was you? I saw the aftermath! I remember scouring the Team Evergreen site for info about it, too and learning nothing (they are understandably tight-lipped about things that go wrong on the Triple).
> 
> That crash, and the particular recklessness of the pack that year, is one of the reasons I decided that 2005 would be my last. Seriously. People were scary crazy and the ride seemed MUCH bigger than in prior years.


 Yep lots of people saw me some friends didnt reconize me until they saw my bike.Any dork can go fast down a hill.Its the guy that gets dropped at every group ride all of a sudden he is "Super Pro Peloton Dude" passing everybody at a charity ride.... he calls a race. Wearing a XXXL Polka Dot Jersey!!!! Accidents happen but the dude left me to die thats what sucks.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> What a jerk...Yeah...karma for sure. Hope you are mending well.


Oh yeah done mended. Kinda forgot about it but this thread was a reminder.Great route good backwards too, but its like going out drinking on New Years Eve.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I am absolutely horrified by that story. I mean, it was clear that there had been a head-on by a reckless descender, but this is the first I've heard that the guy took off. I'm just dumbfounded. And people must have seen him do it, so wtf? 

So sorry for it. Really. Glad you are okay.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Thats the real kicker. I can see one person doing wrong but friends or people that know him are in on it too. I know its a HE but just thinking I never see female riders riding like jerks on these type of rides.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

wasserbox said:


> Why would they pay to increase the popularity of a ride that is already at capacity 4+ months before it happens?


To charge you twice the fee next year.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

wasserbox said:


> Why would they pay to increase the popularity of a ride that is already at capacity 4+ months before it happens?


 Do you think they would not Pay Armstrongs airfare and hotel to have him to ride 2007 TBP. I guess its all filled up no room for him. He did find a way in NY marathon.


----------



## nsnoof (Jan 7, 2007)

What are the odds of me getting in the ride if I put my name on the waiting list the day after the ride closed?


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

Sevencycle

Was that just a little up from Idaho Springs? If so I happened by just as the emergency people were arriving. That really sucks, and yes you're right, somebody should know who the perp was.

Birddog


----------

